#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درایور  پرینتر CANON L11121E و HP P1005

## negin2117520

با سلام درایور پرینتر CANON L11121E  و  HP P1005 برای ویندوز سون لازم دارم اگه کسی از دوتا  فایل رو داره ممنون میشم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

> با سلام درایور پرینتر CANON L11121E  و  HP P1005 برای ویندوز سون لازم دارم اگه کسی از دوتا  فایل رو داره ممنون میشم


درود
لطفا همیشه در عنوان ها بطور کامل و واضح بنویسید

----------

*mohamad1357*,*rashidi235*

----------


## A.R.T

توی لینک زیر برای HP P1005 درایور هست
Software & driver downloads HP LaserJet P1005 Printer | HP® Support

----------

*mohamad1357*,*rashidi235*

----------


## javadm33

اینم درایور واسه چند مدل بصورت مشترک جواب میده 

WINDOWS 7 32 BIT   l11121e means LBP 2900/2900b 

WINDOWS 7 64 BIT    l11121e means LBP 2900/2900b

----------

